# My first trip to Kansas



## snowbuck (Dec 18, 2015)

165 in


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Dec 18, 2015)

Very nice! Where did you go?


----------



## TJay (Dec 18, 2015)

Giant!!  Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice!  Congrats!  That will make you want a second trip!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice buck...whereabouts in Kansas?


----------



## snowbuck (Dec 19, 2015)

About 2 hour west of Kansas city


----------



## snowbuck (Dec 19, 2015)

Rough score around 165


----------



## kevincox (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice! Kansas is on my short list


----------



## deermedic6558 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Kansas*

Congrats! Love them KS deer.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow!! Very nice. Private, public land or resort?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2015)

That's a really nice buck! I'm trying to talk my son into making a trip to Kansas!


----------



## snowbuck (Dec 25, 2015)

*Private land*

Plan early season this year


----------



## ckent1973 (Dec 28, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Great buck! Congratulations! I have GOT to look into hunting out of state at some point.


----------

